

Upside down Twitter client  - mheguevara
http://reversetweet.herokuapp.com

======
k-mcgrady
I like the idea. Newest first seems more natural to me now that I've been
conditioned but I regularly find myself (particularly first thing in the
morning) scrolling backwards and then working my way up through tweets. I
could see myself using this quite regularly.

It seems like the sort of app I would use once per day to read all the tweets
I missed through the night. A more tailored reading interface therefore would
be nice (better use of screen real estate, just the username+tweet - no extra
details or buttons). If you made something like this I would definitely pay
for it. Maybe I'm the only one but it seems like it would be a pretty common
use case particularly among heavy twitter users.

------
ajanuary
I always thought newest-first was a little silly, but it's odd how much I've
been trained to it now.

It feels weird being at the bottom of the page when new things come in. I
think a part of it is that it's slightly uncomfortable keeping my eyes on the
bottom of the screen waiting for new content. Increasing the footer hight so
that the latest tweet can be nearer the top of the screen makes it feel
easier.

------
revorad
Getting this error after authorising with Twitter:

Traceback (most recent call last): File "/app/.heroku/venv/lib/python2.7/site-
packages/tornado/web.py", line 897, in wrapper return callback( _args,_
*kwargs) File "/app/handlers/auth.py", line 26, in _on_auth raise
tornado.web.HTTPError(500, "Twitter Auth Failed") HTTPError: HTTP 500:
Internal Server Error (Twitter Auth Failed)

------
olog-hai
The time stamps are 19 hours ahead of my time zone, EDT.

